

Show HN: New free Git Mac client with full undo/redo - swisspol
http://www.gitup.co/

======
avzlamedina
GitUp is one of the best git apps I have interacted with. What I like about it
the best is that is not just another client, but it offers a different, more
efficient and intuitive approach to working with git-based repositories.

